# Crystal Lake...Benzie County Ice Outing!



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Official: Sail Inn on US31 in Benzonia Friday Night 6:30 buffet. Saturday morning at Backcast Bait and Taackle next to Ace Hardware in Benzonia. 


It seems there is interest in an outing up here for some ice fishing. Crystal Lake has been mentioned the most often, but there are other options if anyone is interested.

It seems that February 22nd will work for fishing Crystal, etc. I'll post more when I get info for those who might want to stay overnight in Beulah.

The fishing options on Crystal would be for: perch, lake trout, brown and rainbows (shallow water) and of course smelt. If another local lake, like Portage L. to the south is hot that is easily possible, as is some Steel on Ice over on Betsie Bay.

Let the notice go out that from this day forward you can post interest and notice of intent here


----------



## BucketButt (Jan 8, 2003)

I really like the idea! Plenty of lodging in the area. Great perch, walleye, and lakers to be caught. Where do I sign up? What can I do to help?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bucket,
Welcome to the Michigan Sportsman site. Go through the forum topics and under the General Discussion heading you'll find a forum called Michigan Sportsman Outings. Go there and find the thread about a Benzie County/Crystal Lake outing. That's were info will be posted.

If you enjoy fishing and hunting and other outdoor pursuits and meeting other people that do, come to an outing.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

This should be another fun filled outing. Crystal has not froze over in the last few years so this should be some good fishing. And with so many guys living in the area we should have a good idea on the where, what and how of the fishing.
For those of You who have not been to a Michigan-Sportsman.com outing be prepared to have fun.


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

At this time count me in. I was planning on going up there on the 22nd before any mention of this so this will work out great. I called a few places up there for rates earlier and they are all reasonable. I can't remember the name right now but there is a nice place 3 blocks from the Cold Creek Inn on the water that we will probably stay at. I would rather drive to fish than drive to the bar! It looks like right now we will have 4 in our group. I'm looking forward to meeting all of you and gleaning some info on hot spots and techniques. 
Take care
Brad


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Count me in, right in my back yard!! Whit, check your email.

Butch


----------



## mrarcher62 (Nov 19, 2002)

well I was considering going up this next weekend but maybe I shall postpone for a later date maybe February I grew up on Crystal Lake graduated from the local highschool lived there from 1969-1996 there is a variety of fishing to be had on that lake and with the lack of ice in the past few years fishing should be excellent!! one fish I havent heard mentioned is Whitefish??? does anyone on here fish those tasty morsles we used to catch those and smelt like crazy at night time any info would be appreciated. I also read mention of portage hows the crappie fishing been there any luck?? anyone fish arcadia bay for pike?? or crappie?? any info would be appreciated 

Thanx
~JIM~


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MR,
I live between Onekama and Arcadia and retired from the Onekama school system in '97.

Crystal Lake really isn't in my experience very much. I haven't heard of any whitefish catches out of there in a few years. Toto is the one you need to talk to in here. The best perch fishing seems to be out from the marina in the NE corner of the lake, and of course, off RR Point on the south shore. As far as those huge jumbos go, I haven't heard of any consistent reports in a few years. The Lake MI perch fishery up here is the same way, except worse.

As for crappies on Portage, the perch and walleyes have been gathering most of the attention. The crappie, I call them specks, fishing used to be awesome, but it was a hot or cold fishery. The same can be said at Arcadia L.

We just got home from a trip to Benzonia/Beulah and let me tell you it would be one cold momma out on Crystal Lake today. The wind is whipping and these single digit temps would make it very unpleasant on the open ice.

Come on up on Feb. 22nd and join us for the outing. You can bring some "home town" flavor to the gig and perhaps steer us in the right direction.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I just may be able to make this one. Sounds fun. Thanks guys.


----------



## mrarcher62 (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanx Whit1

yes I have spent many a windy day on crystal sitting on the ol 5 gallon bucket As for the whitefish, it was a night time fishery and we usually caught between 3-7 a night {if we could keep the dang smelt off the line} and always did the best after most fishermen left, I'm talking around 3-4am. If you don't all ready do it, try a blue or a grey on a tipup in about 35-45 feet of water off the point for jumbo perch. I always fished rr-point and if you know where, there are nice wiggler beds off of there, and yes jumbos were getting scarce. I belive it had to do with all the salmon and steelhead they were planting in the early 80s. White fish always hit wigglers from 1-5 feet off of bottom, no tear drop just a nice big "betsie river wiggler" ~we used to dig our own~ hooked in the third segment of the tail {allowed them to swim freely} the crappie in arcadia bay were mostly right in front of the marina in town and in about 35 foot of water usually did the best an hour before and after dark using a grren or orange teardrop and sometimes a pearl tipped with a small minnow. just might have to go along the 22nd it sounds like a great time dont know how accurate on fishing spots I would be has been 6 years since I fished crystal but I imagine it hasnt changed much it never did in the 20 years I did fish it 
Thanx for the response 

~JIM~


----------



## mrarcher62 (Nov 19, 2002)

whit1 
Oh yeah my kids went to the arcadia schools for their 2nd and 3rd grade years, then we moved to elberta where they went to the frankfort schools untill we moved to battle creek in 1996. I myself graduated from benzie central, and was an on-air dj for the local radio station 99.3 wbnz for almost 4 years I also worked about 6 months for wmte in manistee and during the summer worked for one of the marinas serving crystal lake putting in docks and boats and hoists sure do miss it up there 
thanx again 
~JIM~


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I'll start working on arranging to be there, we'll see how it goes.

Butch


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Count me in feb 22


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

has any one heard of herring lake producing any eyes lately?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Negative on Herring Lake


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Sounds like a good time to me. I'll see if I can get permission from the Lady of the house.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I could have sworn I replied earlier. but can't see it now. Anyways, I'll be there, not necessaryily with bells on, but lots of clothes. Somebody bring a power auger please, I'm too lazy to drill too many holes by hand.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I had hoped to make it to Crystal this weekend. I hoped to stay at my cabin, but that's not really feasible now so count me out.

Butch


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I hope this outing still is taking place. Have been hammering the lakers on Crystal lately, in fact ever since there was ice.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Was out there last sat. and the tip-up flags were a flying. North-west part of the lake about 120' fow on big grays. the guys with smelt were doing realy good. 

This outing should be a lot of fun. I'll stop in at the Sail Inn friday night to see who's there about 9:30 or 10:00. 
Sat. morning meeting place might best be the Backcast bait shop. It's in the shopping plaza next to Aco Hardware on the corner of US 31 and Love Rd. The other place to get bait is the Shell gas station about a mile south of Love Rd.


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I`ll try and make it 1 night.If your up here how can I reach ya?


----------



## mrarcher62 (Nov 19, 2002)

Garyrodbender

I will post on this thread how to reach me when I get all the arrangements together or if I figure out how to send a message on this site I shall do that and send it to you that way will be staying at a friends and after I get his ok I will send you a message with a phone number

~~~JIM~~~


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Jim and Gary,
I wouldn't mind getting in on the next big whitefish run with you guys. Even though I live up here, I don't fish for whitefish near as often as I should. Let me know if something is in the works. Thanks.
Butch

P.S. We got skunked Saturday in front of the yacht club. Beautiful weather, eh?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hmmm!

Do I detect a mini-outing for whitefish coming up with MR as our guide? Let's see if we can't do something about that wind. ButchT is right about the weather on Saturday.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is all I can say. Now whit, weren't we talking about a North vs. South outing for steel sometime in the future. I know we northerners would win that one hands down...............


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Bill,
North vs. South? Yes, we did have a bit of a conversation in that regards. The question would be, where do we put Ray, he's a "tweener"...........LOL!


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

Mrarcher62,you can pm me . Also any day thats open for you , I`m in. Let me know.ButchT-sorry you didn`t have better luck .Look`n foward to the next adventure(s).


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey you all, if I remember right the southern boys took first in the Labor Day Turney..... ..............CAZNIK


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

OUCH


----------



## hesslakeman (Apr 16, 2001)

I live near Newaygo so where does that put me. I figure I'm north since I live within the boundaries of the Manistee National Forest, I live 5 minutes from the Muskegon River, within 45 minutes of the Pere Marquette and it took me 90 minutes to get to Crytal Lake. If were choosin' sides I want to know whose side I'm on.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Oh boy! Another "CAAAAAZ attack!" LOL!

Actually there were very few Nothern guys fishing in the Manistee Tourney and they were all concentrated in one boat. The percentages were agin' us from the start.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

This year will be different and alot more fun..........CAZNIK


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well caz we northerners LET you win, just to set you up for the next go around. We could draw a line on a map of Michigan, and anyone who lives below the line are south the rest are north. As for those who have a cabin, or live right on the line, it would be your choice, but remember, its still all in fun.


----------

